# "Wrong" links in Tapatalk?



## n8schicht (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi guys, I don't know if this is the right place for my question. If not, may a mod please move this to the right place. 
OK, this is the thing:

When I'm clicking my way through the Tapatalk navigation on Rootzwiki, then the last click will open up the browser instead of showing the subforum inside of Tapatalk:

Forums --> Samsung --> Galaxy Nexus [GSM] --> [GSM] Galaxy Nexus Development--> AOKP

As soon as I click on "AOKP" then the browser will be opened. But the subforum should be displayed inside of Tapatalk, right?

So I'm not even sure if this is a problem on Rootzwiki's side or if this is a bug in Tapatalk (or is it even intentional?). It would be great if a Rootzwiki mod or dev could comment on this.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Its because of tapatalk. Hopefully soon they will update


----------



## n8schicht (Dec 11, 2011)

I see, thanks for the feedback! I will repost on their forum









ge-Nexus-t mit Tapatalk


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

have a question relating tapatalk also I can setup notifications for xda and androidforums but when i set it up for rootzwiki it never stay saved ever I am using rootzwiki more often than the other 2. Does the rootzwiki app work better than tapatalk?


----------

